
Twitch will start streaming all of Mister Rogers' Neighborhood May 15 - yoshamano
https://www.twitch.tv/misterrogers
======
yoshamano
I realize this leans quite heavily on the charitable nature of HN's submission
guidelines. However, when I heard about this, and then watched one of their
intro videos where they played the iconic opening music I had a wellspring of
emotions I wasn't prepared for. I then decided to watch the episode about
divorce I was able to find on YouTube. As a child it really helped through my
own parents' divorce. As an adult it was fascinating to watch the message play
out over the entire episode.

Maybe you too might have some unexpected memories, or maybe you have children
of your own you can build new memeories with. No matter what the whole thing
should be an interesting experiment.

